# Pole Dancer



## Warrigal (Sep 23, 2016)

This is an example of my son in law's work


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 23, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2016)

Interesting!


----------



## Carla (Sep 23, 2016)

Very artistic!


----------



## happytime (Oct 1, 2016)

Beautiful an amazing...how did he do that


----------

